# Deere 567 twine arm issue



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Hopefully someone here can help as this is becoming quite aggravating! Baler is a 567 with 12,000 bales on the counter. Twine only no net.
Bale reaches full size, monitor gives long beep and twine arms extend like normal. They make the end wraps on right side then start to travel across. This is where the problem occurs, for some reason they speed up and travel about half way across the bale then go back to normal and make left side end wraps. 
I have loosened twine tension and it seems to help a little but still does it occasionally with tension backed all the way off. I'm using Tytan 110-20,000' balls. 
BTW a neighbor has exact same baler and his does same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

If I don't watch twine arm indicator every bale, I end up with quite a few half wrapped bales.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Check for hay build up on the arms. Back off the diameter of the bale and see if it still does it. Could be a worn tensioner or guide has a groove. Not sure what you are able to program with your monitor, mine is a NH so I can't help you with programming number of wraps, etc.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I should add, maybe not enough meat in the middle. Commonly caused with V rakes.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response! It is not due to buildup, the other day it did it on first 2 bales and I had just thoroughly cleaned baler as I was coming from bahaia field to coastal and didn't want to scatter seeds!
Rake is set correctly and bale shape is a perfect cylinder, no hourglass or whiskey barrels!
It has happened with 60", 64", and 68" bales.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you have bale monitor powered directly from tractor battery? Have you been liberally greasing twine arms mechanism bushings?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Monitor is hooked directly to battery with John Deere power cable. I grease the 2 zerks on the twine arms before or after every use.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you checked system voltage by switching to correct channel on monitor? What is your balers serial #? Does it have the Bale-trac Pro monitor? By chance is a hay compression rod bent up blocking twine travel?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll retrieve all that info and report back shortly


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Not sure how to check voltage on monitor, tractor output at idle is 14.07 on multi meter. Monitor is a Bale Trak Plus. Serial is E00567X158278. Compression rods are all uniform and not contacting twine arms.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Twine arms operating fine when sitting idle with no bale in chamber. Seems to only happen when twine is feeding, and only right side of bale gets skipped


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

right facing baler from rear or frt? Do you have an operators manual?? accessing channels on monitor is outlined in OM


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Right as in facing baler from rear, (the side opposite of twine knife). I don't have a hard copy of operator manual, I have either looked online or at neighbors manual in the past. I will look it up though, thanks! At daughters softball tournament now so it will be later this evening.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC one needs the operator's manual for one specific serial range because the codes for checking voltage are different. 1st serial number range is channel 15 & later sn range is channel 19. I hope your daughter does well at SB tournament.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I have looked into accessing diagnostic channels on the monitor and everything I see refers to the pro monitor. Holding down counter button then turning on monitor with my plus monitor only allows toggling between different baler models i.e. 466 467 567 etc. 
Reading some troubleshooting info it appears my problem is most likely a failing twine wrap sensor. What do you think?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

hay-man said:


> I have looked into accessing diagnostic channels on the monitor and everything I see refers to the pro monitor. Holding down counter button then turning on monitor with my plus monitor only allows toggling between different baler models i.e. 466 467 567 etc.
> Reading some troubleshooting info it appears my problem is most likely a failing twine wrap sensor. What do you think?


An error code should come up for faulty twine actuator during the wrapping process


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Update, I got into the diagnostic channels! Twine arm is channel 15 on my monitor like you said. 
Voltage readings with engine off
13.0 stationary 
12.6 while in motion 
10.6 when arms fully extend or retract and button button is held


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IIRC 10.6 should be enough voltage. Did you check for a pickup compressor rod that was restricting twine arms movement?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hay-man said:


> Reading some troubleshooting info it appears my problem is most likely a failing twine wrap sensor. What do you think?


I think twine wrap sensor is not the problem. My guess will be something wrong internally with monitor box.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I sure hope you're wrong, that sounds expensive! What would you do next in this position to fix the problem? Oh Btw the compression rods are not obstructing twine arm movements.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you have a neighbor that you could borrow a monitor from so you can make a few experimental bales? Ask your local JD dealer if they can check your monitor. Maybe dealer has a loaner monitor. How close do you have twine spaced?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I do have a neighbor with exact same baler and monitor that would let me. However he has told me his will do the same thing on occasion, just not as frequently. I have twine spacing at 2" on monitor and arms.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

The voltage with tractor running are
14.4 stationary 
14.1 in motion 
11.8 bottomed out


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I really appreciate everyones help so far! Like minded folks helping there fellow man is what makes this site so great!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hay-man said:


> I do have a neighbor with exact same baler and monitor that would let me. However he has told me his will do the same thing on occasion, just not as frequently. I have twine spacing at 2" on monitor and arms.


Have you tried altering twine spacing? Do end of twine tubes(arms) where twine exits tubes have a deep groove worn in them?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I haven't tried different twine spacing. I bought this baler last year from a local guy and he had it set at 4" twine spacing so maybe I should give that a try. Everything I round is either custom or for sale by me is reason why i have 2" spacing for a good looking bale.


----------



## clarkokla (Jul 26, 2017)

Was twine arm sensor you problem with. Twine arms problem mine doing exact same thing


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

clarkokla

Welcome to HT.

Sensor only lets operator know what's happening. What's your balers twine arm doing/not doing?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I never replaced the sensor. I changed my twine spacing to 3" and it has been working fine. I'll probably get my monitor checked out when things slow down a bit. Which never seems to happen!


----------



## claywilson (Sep 3, 2017)

I am new to this forum but have been having similar issues with twine arm. Did anyone ever figure out if the problem was in the monitor or actuator? Mine seems to work fine to start with but after about 50 to 60 bales in starts acting sporadically.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

claywilson said:


> I am new to this forum but have been having similar issues with twine arm. Did anyone ever figure out if the problem was in the monitor or actuator? Mine seems to work fine to start with but after about 50 to 60 bales in starts acting sporadically.


Welcome to HT

Does your tractor have a dedicated plug for electrical supply for monitor or you utilizing a factory elect convenience outlet? If utilizing tractor factory installed convenience outlet install a plug wired directly to battery with a 20 amp circuit breaker


----------



## jown63 (Sep 26, 2016)

I had a friend that actually had this happen to them this summer. Part of the time it would work and part of the time it would skip about half. It was on a 568 baler and these guys farm for a living and have for years. They had several different techs out and came up with nothing and this went on for days on this baler. They finally switched tractors and it worked alight again. Turned out the tractor they had trouble on had a weak battery. It didn't show weak on the diagnostic and it started fine and it was charging fine but I guess under a steady load the voltage must of dropped enough to cause problems they decided to switch out battery's and it took care of the problem.


----------

